

Polaroid and Apple: Innovation Through Mental Invention - Peroni
http://www.fastcompany.com/1739935/ten-steps-ahead-erik-calonius

======
Peroni
I like this excerpt. It gives such a simplistic insight into two brilliant
minds:

 _It's like when I walk into a room and I want to talk about a product that
hasn't been invented yet. I can see the product as if it's sitting there right
in the center of the table. It's like what I've got to do is materialize it
and bring it to life--harvest it_

------
emehrkay
Were one of those "hacker news book websites" able to keep me abreast on
releases?

